# My Wild Betta Api api pair



## YangsBetta (Sep 2, 2016)

Not sure if any of you are interested or a fan of wild bettas but I would just like to show my wild betta api api. Beautiful blue diamond eyes and red coloring.:smile2:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice male. I keep/breed this species and they are a lovely little fish. 

One thing I have found fascinating about this species, is that some males have rounded caudals while others have the striking spade-shaped caudals.


----------



## YangsBetta (Sep 2, 2016)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice male. I keep/breed this species and they are a lovely little fish.
> 
> One thing I have found fascinating about this species, is that some males have rounded caudals while others have the striking spade-shaped caudals.


yes I wish my supplier would have sent me a spades tail one lol, but hopefully i can get one of the young to have it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It could pop up. I had three wild-caught males, all with spade tails and their offspring were a mix of round and spade. 

I found them an easy species to breed. I have dozens of them in my fish room. Good luck with your pair.


----------



## YangsBetta (Sep 2, 2016)

LittleBettaFish said:


> It could pop up. I had three wild-caught males, all with spade tails and their offspring were a mix of round and spade.
> 
> I found them an easy species to breed. I have dozens of them in my fish room. Good luck with your pair.


Ah I see, interesting. I hope for the best hehe. Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm gaining a new appreciation of Wild Betta. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## YangsBetta (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is a betta video of them flaring in courtship.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Nice api2.


----------



## Fishnerd.101 (Mar 30, 2020)

Can any coccina complex species be kept in a 5 gallon tank in pairs?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12: "<snip>Resurrected old threads will be closed.<snipp>"


----------

